# want to see the redwoods



## hawkeye1960 (May 2, 2010)

We are members of "interval" and would like to see Northern California, more specifically "redwood Nat forest"  "Yosemite Nat forest". Where would the best resort to stay at that is still reasonably close to a major airport? It sound like either way a lot of driving is in store. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2010)

There is no airport close to Yosemite where the Mariposa Grove is.  The closest major airport is probably Sacramento or Oakland.  It looks like it's about 4 hours from Oakland and Sacramento. 

Stockton, Modesto, Merced, and Fresno have small regional airports, which are closer, but will be more expensive and less convenient to fly into.

I would definitely stay in Yosemite Park - lots of different accommodations - everything from 5 Star to tent camping.  The closest timeshare is the Worldmark at Bass Lake - but this is a good 1.5 hour drive from the valley floor.

Private vacation home rentals in Yosemite - The Redwoods.

If you want to see the coastal redwoods, (rather than the Sequoias) you can stay in San Francisco, and make a very short trip to Muir Woods.  SF has several timeshares.


----------



## flexible (May 2, 2010)

RCI has manufactured homes in Point Arena just south of the city of Mendocino on the coast. We live over Lake Mendocino and it is often 20 degrees cooler on the coast. We went when it was too hot at home.

Riverpointe in Napa also has manufactured homes. There is a nice Shell Vacation Club property near Napa too.

Lots of Redwoods for those who might drive from San Francisco to Oregon.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 3, 2010)

I didn't know there was anything in Pt. Arena or the Sonoma/Mendocino Coast. Do you know the name of the RCI resort?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2010)

GEVC at Lighthouse Pointe (#8771) 
Point Årena CA, 95468 USA


----------



## california-bighorn (May 3, 2010)

*Redwoods National Park*

You can see Redwood trees in many locations (I have one in my front yard) and you can even find several areas where there are groves of Redwoods.  But, in my opinion, if you really want the Redwood forest experience, you need to take a couple of days and explore the Redwood National Park between Cresent City and Eureka.  There you will find pristine Redwood forests as they have been for thousands of years.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 4, 2010)

I have a dawn redwood in my side yard if you're ever in Tennessee.  

Tried a couple of Calilfornia redwoods that I brought back through the years, but the climate isn't right for them here. The Dawn Redwoods turn brown in the winter, but they grow like crazy. 

Sheila


----------

